# Free Plastic Thimble Finger Picks



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's a great way to save fingernail "wear 'n tear"! 

TRY THESE

I love playing with natural nail or bare fingers. 
However when I need to resort to using a finger pick, my problem is this...
If you frail or strike a string in the opposite direction, most regular finger picks will fly off your hand. 
The Plastic Thimble Pick is especially effective for fast down/up fingerpicking and strumming.
These picks will handle striking the strings in both directions and remain on your fingers. 

Enjoy!
Harley


----------



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

We spend so much time fussing over our nails, sanding, filing and spending serious money on various manufactured fingerpicks. Take the time to give these a go! Very easy to make yourself! Try Them! They work!

http://users.eastlink.ca/~harleyspi/fingerpicks.html

I'd welcome some feedback when you make your own. 
__________________
Harley


----------



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,
For those of you who would rather choose to buy, than build your own, I have just made these thimble picks available to purchase:

http://users.eastlink.ca/~harleyspi/fingerpicks.html
____________________________
Harley


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I like this idea a lot. I'm going to look around and see what sorts of materials I can find to experiment with.


----------

